# Lp gas polyethylene pipe Cost



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

Guys did you know how much a 1" lp gas polyethylene cost ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Is it different than the yellow PE used for NG?


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Is it different than the yellow PE used for NG?


i have no idea, it is for connect a pool heater and a generator from a underground LP gas tank


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

i want to hear about this one


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

PE is cheap.





Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Run some cpvc


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

i agree with the cpvc


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

The Plans say ( *Lp gas polyethylene Plastic pipe ), i would love to do it in cpvc but i dont think that the inspector would approve it 
*


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> The Plans say ( *Lp gas polyethylene Plastic pipe ), i would love to do it in cpvc but i dont think that the inspector would approve it *


 




Would you really love to run gas line in CPVC?.....:blink:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Might want to purchase this....:whistling2:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> PE is cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:stupid:






Paul


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't want to blow up my self and the house lol ...

Tommy i did my homework already, ( FUEL GAS Section 404 = 404.14 Plastic pipe. 404.14.3 Tracer )........ 

the think is this type of pipe *( Lp gas polyethylene Plastic pipe ) * i have never work with this material , i just want to have an idea of the price


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Remember to order the reaming tools for the PE pipe


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> I don't want to blow up my self and the house lol ...
> 
> Tommy i did my homework already, ( FUEL GAS Section 404 = 404.14 Plastic pipe. 404.14.3 Tracer )........
> 
> the think is this type of pipe *( Lp gas polyethylene Plastic pipe ) i have never work with this material* , i just want to have an idea of the price


 
Here in Ca. you have to be trained and certified to install fusion PE pipe. Do you know the regulations in Florida?





Paul


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Get a turn-key price from the people installing the tank. Add 10% to it and put it in your quote. Let them install it. 

Unless of course you own the equipment to fusion weld. But if that were the case you'd know how much the pipe costs. 

Be safe. Let someone who knows how to install it do the work.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think he plans on using fusion connections
Residential PE installs up to 10# uses stab fittings, yes be sure to use the reamer as old school says, it's easy to rip the rings.

It's not the pipe cost really but the 3 risers with adapters you will need and the underground tee.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> I don't think he plans on using fusion connections
> Residential PE installs up to 10# uses stab fittings, yes be sure to use the reamer as old school says, it's easy to rip the rings.
> 
> It's not the pipe cost really but the 3 risers with adapters you will need and the underground tee.


Got to agree its the risers that cost more than the pipe itself....

I think our cost is 89.00 per end or riser plus about 50 cents per ft for the pipe


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm certified in PE. I am sure that you will need to be certified. I had a neighbor plumber bring me a piece he cut out for a gas leak, it was 11/4" He asked me what glue he needed to put it back toghether!

I know you can rent the butt or socket fusion equipment from somewhere like Ferguson. I am sure if your inspector is smart he will ask you for the certification on inspection. There are rules to installing the material you need to know about like approved fittings, bend radius etc. Also the proper way of installing a siocket joint or butt fusion.

I would suggest, and it will be costly, if your not certified, you can always run trac pipe PSII. Or, if you want to save, PE has push fit fittings, but they are epxensive as well and can be a pain to push on for the larger sizes.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I'm certified in PE. I am sure that you will need to be certified. I had a neighbor plumber bring me a piece he cut out for a gas leak, it was 11/4" He asked me what glue he needed to put it back toghether!
> 
> I know you can rent the butt or socket fusion equipment from somewhere like Ferguson. I am sure if your inspector is smart he will ask you for the certification on inspection. There are rules to installing the material you need to know about like approved fittings, bend radius etc. Also the proper way of installing a siocket joint or butt fusion.
> 
> I would suggest, and it will be costly, if your not certified, you can always run trac pipe PSII. Or, if you want to save, PE has push fit fittings, but they are epxensive as well and can be a pain to push on for the larger sizes.


push is the way to go


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

i am planing to visit the plumbing inspector on Monday, ( it is almost 400' feet the run ) and connect 2 fixtures


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is what the tool looks like. It will bevel the edge of the PE pipe.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Our 1-1/4" PE x Coated Steel risers are about $30. A 2" is about $45.


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the photo ,looks like i need to learn a lot more from this, did you guys know any book that splain this type of installation step by step ?


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> Thanks for the photo ,looks like i need to learn a lot more from this, did you guys know any book that splain this type of installation step by step ?


 

Find out who your local poly rep is from your vendor and tell them you want certified or you want to install their product, they will put you through a class and you will learn everything you need to. Plus, in my cert class I was able to do multiple butt and socket welds, then they test you to see if you do it properly, if you do, you get your card.


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

The problem is that i am not installing anything , everything is there, I'm just running a new line and reconnect the old equipment


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Go here>>
https://communications.centralplast...AL CATALOG RISERS AND TRANSITIONS SECTION.PDF

Scroll to page 12 (it says page 210 but the whole catalog is not shown). IF they are approved in your are and if this is approved for LP, the compression risers may help.


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Go here>>
> https://communications.centralplast...AL CATALOG RISERS AND TRANSITIONS SECTION.PDF
> 
> Scroll to page 12 (it says page 210 but the whole catalog is not shown). IF they are approved in your are and if this is approved for LP, the compression risers may help.



ok, let me check it


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> The problem is that i am not installing anything , everything is there, I'm just running a new line and reconnect the old equipment


 

I don't get it, not installing anything, but just running a new line?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I don't get it, not installing anything, but just running a new line?


Maybe replacing a bad line?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It sounds like you're planning on installing 400 feet of 1" PE gas line that you know nothing about. I would take the class and get certified if I were you. Do you really want to be practicing and learing at the customers house and on their dime?





Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> It sounds like you're planning on installing 400 feet of 1" PE gas line that you know nothing about. I would take the class and get certified if I were you. Do you really want to be practicing and learing at the customers house and on their dime?
> 
> Paul


I agree, said it well man


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Gas in cpvc. O god !!! 

Ether use compression tee and risers or go take a class !!! I fusion weld poly and didn't take a class but had on the job training !!! 2" and up gets welded 1 1/2 and down gets compression !!!! And your installing new poly so you are installing a product!!!


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

The way i understand it u can use cpvc as long as u use pex fittings to crimp it. 

Com. Dw installers seem to tgink it works with water=]


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Fusing PE gas pipe used to be part of the shop test for Oklahoma Journeymen and Contractors.


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

They are moving a emergency generator, i just need to run a new line of gas from the tank to the generator and connect it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> They are moving a emergency generator, i just need to run a new line of gas from the tank to the generator and connect it.


I still don't see how this has anything to do with anything. You are running a new gas line. This means you are INSTALLING a new gas line and need to know how to do it. It doesn't matter if you're hooking up to a bbq or a patio heater or a generator, new or used. You need to learn about what you plan on installing and if you can't, you need to find somebody else to do the installation. Is your insurance up to date?






Paul


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I still don't see how this has anything to do with anything. You are running a new gas line. This means you are INSTALLING a new gas line and need to know how to do it. It doesn't matter if you're hooking up to a bbq or a patio heater or a generator, new or used. You need to learn about what you plan on installing and if you can't, you need to find somebody else to do the installation. Is your insurance up to date?
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


I think you are right, i will find someone how know how to do it

Everything is on date, but anyways i would not install a single pipe if i am not sure 100% of what i will do, this is my reputation and i will do the best for my client interest .

i will have a talk with the inspector first, and them i will find someone how know the work


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> I think you are right, i will find someone how know how to do it
> 
> Everything is on date, but anyways i would not install a single pipe if i am not sure 100% of what i will do, this is my reputation and i will do the best for my client interest .
> 
> i will have a talk with the inspector first, and them i will find someone how know the work


Hire a plumber.


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

I already talk to the inspector this morning, ( LP Gas installation, i got to call the Burean of L.P GAS, and ask to take the test # 803 ) if you don't have this the city wont let you get the permit. 

I want to tank All you guys, i have learn a lot with everything that you guys told me , i went to Tempaco, the pipe is not big deal 500' for $200, the risers and T they cost much more, now i know how to proceed for the installation .


Thanks for all your help :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> I already talk to the inspector this morning, ( LP Gas installation, i got to call the Burean of L.P GAS, and ask to take the test # 803 ) if you don't have this the city wont let you get the permit.
> 
> I want to tank All you guys, i have learn a lot with everything that you guys told me , i went to Tempaco, the pipe is not big deal 500' for $200, the risers and T they cost much more, now i know how to proceed for the installation .
> 
> ...


 




That's not correct. If you have a state master's plumbing license, you can install LP gas. A state license trumps any local licensing requirements. Maybe with a county license you need an extra LP endorsement.

I know an electrician who has a county master's license. He went to apply for a permit and they gave him all kinds of grief; the town wanted a credit report on him, wanted to make sure all his bills were up-to-date, etc. I applied for a plumbing permit for the same job with a state license and nobody said anything about all that extra stuff.


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's not correct. If you have a state master's plumbing license, you can install LP gas. A state license trumps any local licensing requirements. Maybe with a county license you need an extra LP endorsement.
> 
> I know an electrician who has a county master's license. He went to apply for a permit and they gave him all kinds of grief; the town wanted a credit report on him, wanted to make sure all his bills were up-to-date, etc. I applied for a plumbing permit for the same job with a state license and nobody said anything about all that extra stuff.


Tommy the company have the FL master state License, But they told me that i need a LP certificate, i ask already 5 master plumber here and no one have ever got this problem, there is a number that i may call to report this?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> Tommy the company have the FL master state License, But they told me that i need a LP certificate, i ask already 5 master plumber here and no one have ever got this problem, there is a number that i may call to report this?


 




Contact the Florida Dept. of Professional Regulation and ask them. After all, they issue the licenses, they should know the scope of work that each license can perform.http://www.myfloridalicense.com


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Contact the Florida Dept. of Professional Regulation and ask them. After all, they issue the licenses, they should know the scope of work that each license can perform.http://www.myfloridalicense.com



They told me to call the building code department
The building department give me other number for the county 
The county give me an other number
And the other number does not answer :furious:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> Tommy the company have the FL master state License, But they told me that i need a LP certificate, i ask already 5 master plumber here and no one have ever got this problem,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

you are right, i just find out that here almost anybody have that certificate , they don't even know what I'm asking


----------

